# why waterfest sucked this year. the blatant racism blew me away



## wantanothervw (Apr 6, 2010)

I went to waterfest this past saturday as I live in nj and i love vw's. So I get there with my girl and it started off great. We both were having a great time until some black guy mistook me for a spanish guy and for whatever reason I'm not to sure this guy started srying to speak spanish to me. (i used to live in tuicson az and I know how to speak, write, and read in spanish) I told him that I'm white and if there was something he had to tell me he should say it in english. (i didn't tell him his psanish was terrible). Then the black guy starts calling me a "cracker' and all other names associated with geing white. Finally, I told my girl we're going somewhere else right/. this guys hit me in iht back noi of the head with a cup of ice and my girl to go to to car and bring around and be ready to go. This guy and his buddies were still talking mad crap. I told him what he did wasn't cool. Then I knew something was goin going to happen but wasn't sure whatThe guy then pushed me and his friend punched me in th e stomach like real fast like a sucker punch. So, after making sure i didn't see any cops, I punched the guy who punched me in the nuts as hard as i could. then when the guy who hit me with the cup and then punched me, I punched him in the face as hard as I could. i think i broke his nose. I'm no fighter or anything. I don't look for trouble I'm like some people i saw down there that are loud mouthed jerks. I can't believe security didn't stop half the crap that was going on down there. people blatantly and openly drinking hard liquor, doing drugs in plain view (come on it a freakin family event.) Talking filthyabout women that were there. I know there has to be a certain amount of give and take at these shows. Waterfest has gone down hill over the past 10 yearss. I may sound like an ******* for saying this but it is true. When you get a bunch of uneducated minorites together with drugs, liquor, and pretty girls there will be some kinda problems. Now like said i said those that are "uneducated" and i ve seen plenty of white trash as well..


----------



## die65cast (Apr 3, 2007)

thats kinda lame dude. sucks **** like that has to happen at an event that should be off the chain. i mean i understand the occasional drunken bar fight, but hey thats all in good fun. but seriously that seems very uncalled for. sorry for the misshap man. that really does suck.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

That's why I avoid big shows like this. 

Too many thugged out idiots for me.


----------



## ogvr6 (Nov 4, 2004)

*?*

Is the [ castle doctrine ] a law in that state.if not it should be...


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

holy hell! 
i've never come across situations like that at any car show around the Philly/New Jersey area,wow! 
i guess you had to hit those guys,it sounded like they weren't going to let you go peacefully.glad you got away ok,man :thumbup: 

note to self~never drive up to Waterfest.:sly:


----------



## GoDDSTOPPER (Oct 27, 2006)

its not just racism imo. the vw scene has gone downhill over the past years. i could remember looking forward to car shows and gtg's. the scene was good. it was, pardon the corniness, VW luv. i used to like the camaraderie and feel of community at gtgs. now its filled with kids who act like.....well kids. it used to be no one was above anyone, no one was sporting the d1ckhead ego. but c'est la vie. i miss the good old days. and yeah i hear ya on ur frustration. been there. id rather walk away, catch a brew and let it go. that and i carry my 'negotiator' to help even the odds in case if i'm out numbered. but thats why i avoid them. 
just let it go. but i firmly believe in what goes around comes around.


----------



## motoo344 (May 26, 2006)

That is a shame, good thinking on hitting him in the nuts. I say do whatever you gotta do to defend yourself, especially when someone else is trying to fight dirty.


----------



## P1MP5QU4D (Jul 21, 2010)

what day was this... there was pretty much no security at WF this year lol. i only went saturday tho


----------



## r.dixon (Oct 6, 2009)

saturday


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

im glad you hit back. i hate ignorant people, ecspecially when their ignorant towards other people for no reason


----------



## Mega1206 (Oct 1, 2004)

FYI 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4958258-RATE-WaterFest-16


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

sorry about that man..people are just so fvcking ignorant yo. i feel like people are bringing that honda type attitude over to the vdub scene and its sad because it messing up the real meaning of what having and driving a vw is like smh


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

Yea (_not waterfest 16 related but still_) 

I was in the pits/staging lanes last year on a random friday night running time trials & there were crowds of people who shouldn't have been in the pits hanging out. Pockets of thugs looking like Tupac with their crews etc... smoking weed, I mean the smell was overpowering. They were leaning on peoples cars etc.. being loud & obnoxious, it was ridiculous. 

I was truly disappointed in how the Raceway Park Security Officials handled the situation, they ignored it.


----------



## x3 FaLLiNg StArS (Mar 27, 2008)

P1MP5QU4D said:


> what day was this... there was pretty much no security at WF this year lol. i only went saturday tho


 they were all controlling the exit gates on sunday


----------



## ethics (Sep 1, 2007)

Mk3vr97 said:


> sorry about that man..people are just so fvcking ignorant yo. i feel like people are bringing that honda type attitude over to the vdub scene and its sad because it messing up the real meaning of what having and driving a vw is like smh


 It has nothing to do with the "honda type attitude". Idiots will be idiots no matter what they drive.


----------



## 91JettaMACG (Apr 25, 2009)

wantanothervw said:


> *When you get a bunch of uneducated minorites together with drugs, liquor, and pretty girls there will be some kinda problems.* Now like said i said those that are *"uneducated"* and i ve seen plenty of white trash as well..


 
I am sad to see that you had to go through that. There are idiots around at every car show and gtg. Though...and this is just my opinion....I understand that this "black" guy is the one who started it all, but please refrain from grouping "uneducated" and "minorites" in the same sentence. Just say uneducated people in general. You come off as being racist as them with comments like that. I am not saying you are, but thats where it can be taken out of context. I am black and when me and my minority friends get together, we don't cause any trouble. Catch my drift? I hope you feel better and I am glad nothing went further between you guys. It sucks when a group of bad apples can spoil a whole tree. Have a good one! :beer::beer:


----------



## wantanothervw (Apr 6, 2010)

*everyone pretty much said the same thing*

if you look at all the replies i think we are all on the same level.


----------



## 91JettaMACG (Apr 25, 2009)

No problem man.:thumbup:. Just wanted to get that out there. Just in case someone else might take it the wrong way. Again, sorry for your experience. Glad no one took it to the next level. These events at times takes turns for the worse. Nice nut shot though. :laugh:....There are no rules in street fighting! Have a good one! :beer:


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

ethics said:


> It has nothing to do with the "honda type attitude". Idiots will be idiots no matter what they drive.


 tru tru u right..


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

That sucks man, some thugged out dip**** with his shirt off slammed into me while I was looking at a car with my girl and turns around and gives me the stare like I did something wrong, gave him **** back and he walked away, I felt like I was at hot import nights or something, too much trash at this thing, most of the crowd was pierced and tatted out and looking to start trouble with anyone. Just a bad crowd overall. No sense of "family" from dubber to dubber, as corny as it sounds.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

ethics said:


> It has nothing to do with the "honda type attitude". Idiots will be idiots no matter what they drive.


 These types of people run in the Honda scene. They are better known for being jerk-offs then chill people. Their scene is overrun with all types of hoodlums who made that their "reputation". This is where the comment about the "Honda Type Attitude" comes into play.


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)

I was actually considering driving to waterfest this year but after reading people's comments about the lack of security and random fighting I don't think I will ever plan on going there. To go to waterfest I would have to endure a 24 hour drive plus the cost of a hotel which is certainly not worth my time and money if I am going to be around childish behavior like that. I'm just curious if this kind of stuff happens at car shows with more expensive brand names like BMW and Mercedes? It sounds like it is more common among cheaper brands like Honda and VW.


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

Sick story bro.


----------



## 20VTGuy (Apr 23, 2003)

BeBop! said:


> I was actually considering driving to waterfest this year but after reading people's comments about the lack of security and random fighting I don't think I will ever plan on going there. To go to waterfest I would have to endure a 24 hour drive plus the cost of a hotel which is certainly not worth my time and money if I am going to be around childish behavior like that. I'm just curious if this kind of stuff happens at car shows with more expensive brand names like BMW and Mercedes? It sounds like it is more common among cheaper brands like Honda and VW.


 
I suspect you get a different crowd at the car shows geared to high end cars like Benzes and Bimmers. I also don't think shows of that nature that are geared to one just to one high end brand are quite as common though I could be wrong. Either way I suspect the crowds at shows like that tend to be older and better educated and therefore its probably a classier better behaved crowd. Go a classic car show geared to 60's cars and earlier and you'll see the right way to behave at a car show.


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

This was my 9th Waterfest. I have NEVER seen a fight. Take it as you will but don't let one man with horrendous grammar influence what shows you attend.


----------



## hmontaq (Jul 23, 2004)

Sorry you had to deal with that BS. 

I live in Miami where there is a heavy spanish influence. I believe this is where the conversation went wrong. "I told him that I'm white and if there was something he had to tell me he should say it in english". You should have just told the guy you didnt speak spanish. What the guy did was wrong for sure but sometimes how you handle things can contribute to how things go wrong. 

Its annoying here when everyone "expects" people to speak spanish but you learn what to say and what not to say and who to say it to. 

People unfortunately are generally dicks in every race. Pick your battles and know when its better to roll out. 

Im black and I approve this message... opcorn:


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

rippie74 said:


> These types of people run in the Honda scene. They are better known for being jerk-offs then chill people. Their scene is overrun with all types of hoodlums who made that their "reputation". This is where the comment about the "Honda Type Attitude" comes into play.


 exactly! thats what i meant when i said it


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

hmontaq said:


> Sorry you had to deal with that BS.
> 
> I live in Miami where there is a heavy spanish influence. I believe this is where the conversation went wrong. "I told him that I'm white and if there was something he had to tell me he should say it in english". You should have just told the guy you didnt speak spanish. What the guy did was wrong for sure but sometimes how you handle things can contribute to how things go wrong.
> 
> ...


 People in the tri-state area expect that crap too. This is America & we speak English. The Constitution, The Declaration of Independence, all levels of our educational system's text books, even your drivers license are ALL written in English. If you wanna speak something else, fine have @ it. However you better learn English or your gonna have a tough time living here.


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)

SlammedGolfIII said:


> Sick story bro.


 Thanks for contributing. This thread would not be complete without your amazing comment.


----------



## r.dixon (Oct 6, 2009)

91JettaMACG said:


> I am sad to see that you had to go through that. There are idiots around at every car show and gtg. Though...and this is just my opinion....I understand that this "black" guy is the one who started it all, but please refrain from grouping "uneducated" and "minorites" in the same sentence. Just say uneducated people in general. You come off as being racist as them with comments like that. I am not saying you are, but thats where it can be taken out of context. I am black and when me and my minority friends get together, we don't cause any trouble. Catch my drift? I hope you feel better and I am glad nothing went further between you guys. It sucks when a group of bad apples can spoil a whole tree. Have a good one! :beer::beer:


 I agree. I read a few comments on here that rubbed me the wrong way but I did not speak out.


----------



## 91JettaMACG (Apr 25, 2009)

r.dixon said:


> I agree. I read a few comments on here that rubbed me the wrong way but I did not speak out.


 
Sad event that happened but I knew some people would take offense on how it was represented in the post. Others who posted on here too had a few strange comments but from what I've been too as far as gtgs and other VW car shows, I see a lot of respect among the races. I just don't want anyone to "label" another person just because they are a certain color or minorty.


----------



## jiz! (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## 91JettaMACG (Apr 25, 2009)

^If this was pertaining to me? ::Kanye shrug:: 

Anyways...I hope the next event has less drama.


----------



## FuN:TuRBO (Sep 14, 2007)

sounds like my recent run in with a suburban white guy who was a supposed Rastafarian near the college campus.. 

someone always has something to prove till they get rear naked choked in a restaurant..


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

91JettaMACG said:


> I am sad to see that you had to go through that. There are idiots around at every car show and gtg. Though...and this is just my opinion....I understand that this "black" guy is the one who started it all, but please refrain from grouping "uneducated" and "minorites" in the same sentence. Just say uneducated people in general. You come off as being racist as them with comments like that. I am not saying you are, but thats where it can be taken out of context. I am black and when me and my minority friends get together, we don't cause any trouble. Catch my drift? I hope you feel better and I am glad nothing went further between you guys. It sucks when a group of bad apples can spoil a whole tree. Have a good one! :beer::beer:


 Co-sign, 

You just put yourself on the same level as the racist guy.


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

rippie74 said:


> People in the tri-state area expect that crap too. This is America & we speak English. The Constitution, The Declaration of Independence, all levels of our educational system's text books, even your drivers license are ALL written in English. If you wanna speak something else, fine have @ it. However you better learn English or your gonna have a tough time living here.


 Hey genius, you might pay more attention to that education system and text books you talk about. 

The US does not have an official language and text books in the US are sometimes in other languages.


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

Where are the pictures of the said girls of WF?


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

6603 said:


> text books in the US are sometimes in other languages.


 It's called Spanish class


----------



## 1337cshacker (Aug 27, 2009)

rconn14 said:


> It's called Spanish class


 This.

It's no lie english is the most used in America, and if you don't know it, GTFO. If I went to Germany, I would roseta freaking stone German first. It's a matter of RESPECT. If it were short notice AT LEAST enough to comunicate the basics. Where is the bathroom, the cheese is old and moldy, etc.

Back to topic after successful trolling by multiples. Looked like a good corrado crowd this year.


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

1337cshacker said:


> This.
> 
> It's no lie english is the most used in America, and if you don't know it, GTFO. If I went to Germany, I would roseta freaking stone German first. It's a matter of RESPECT. If it were short notice AT LEAST enough to comunicate the basics. Where is the bathroom, the cheese is old and moldy, etc.
> 
> Back to topic after successful trolling by multiples. Looked like a good corrado crowd this year.


 
Maybe in woods in Alabama, but in most major cities they have bilingual, immersion, and dual language programs that have elementary text books that are in Spanish, Vietnamese, etc 

BTW in the case of the S/W Spanish has been spoken here since the 16th century and is still spoken here today. Also, it will be spoken here in the future. Some of the constitutions of the states in the S/W were written both in English and Spanish 

So over 400 years of speaking Spanish in the South West and you want them to GTFO. 

Assuming solely by your surname (Italian), you are probably 3rd or 4th generation immigrant of the US by way of Italy. If not 2nd or 3rd from South America, because during the early 20th century there was a major flow of Italian Immigrants coming to the Americas. Do you think your grand pappy spoke English? 

A lot of these new immigrants that do not speak the English is because they are 1st gen. Give it a few generations and their offspring will be fully assimilated to the US just as you became assimilated. 

And this goes for pretty much any ethnic group that immigrated to the US such as the Irish, Polish, Italian, Jewish, Japanese, Chinese, etc. Just do a little research on your family tree and you will see that your ancestors where not up to speed with the dominant culture in the US until it assimilated throughout the years. 

BAck on topic, where are the WF pictures taken by the forum members.


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

6603 said:


> Do you think your grand pappy spoke English?
> 
> A lot of these new immigrants that do not speak the English is because they are 1st gen. Give it a few generations and their offspring will be fully assimilated to the US just as you became assimilated.
> 
> And this goes for pretty much any ethnic group that immigrated to the US such as the Irish, Polish, Italian, Jewish, Japanese, Chinese, etc. Just do a little research on your family tree and you will see that your ancestors where not up to speed with the dominant culture in the US until it assimilated throughout the years.


Yeah, and all of those people have learned english or had a damn hard time getting by. I'm all for equal citizenship, but facts are facts. All of the immigrants around my area that don't speak any english (many Asian, some Latino) have blatantly more difficult lives than those who can speak english. And yeah, it is a bit rude to live in the northeast and not speak a lick of it and get pissed off when we can't understand you. I don't walk into a restaurant in France and lash out in English. If you're in the southwest, enjoy your spanish, and yeah, make sure you're here legally, but if you're in the north, like Waterfest's own New Jersey, get over your thuggy "heritage" and don't mouth off to strangers in spanish if you don't want a poor reaction.


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

rconn14 said:


> Yeah, and all of those people have learned english or had a damn hard time getting by. I'm all for equal citizenship, but facts are facts. All of the immigrants around my area that don't speak any english (many Asian, some Latino) have blatantly more difficult lives than those who can speak english. And yeah, it is a bit rude to live in the northeast and not speak a lick of it and get pissed off when we can't understand you. I don't walk into a restaurant in France and lash out in English. If you're in the southwest, enjoy your spanish, and yeah, make sure you're here legally, but if you're in the north, like Waterfest's own New Jersey, get over your thuggy "heritage" and don't mouth off to strangers in spanish if you don't want a poor reaction.


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

6603 said:


>


Sorry buddy, I'm not the one whining, the disrespectful party/parties at the event have been called out and you're crying off on a political tangent about multilingual textbooks. I've sure as hell never seen one, and surely their limited distribution just goes to show that yeah, English is the dominant language in America.

They make braille textbooks too, is that our new language?

Frankly, unless you're messing up my day directly, like the illegal immigrant who plowed into the side of my truck last year with a Saturn POS, with no drivers license and no comprehension of the english language, I couldn't give any less of a **** if you speak it or not. It's your own problem and you're just going to screw yourself in the end.


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

Back on topic, 

Sorry OP about your bad day. One day we will all have cultural tolerance and have a peaceful day WaterFest.

BTW is there a Waterfest picture thread from pictures taken by forum members?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

rconn14 said:


> Yeah, and all of those people have learned english or had a damn hard time getting by. I'm all for equal citizenship, but facts are facts. All of the immigrants around my area that don't speak any english (many Asian, some Latino) have blatantly more difficult lives than those who can speak english. And yeah, it is a bit rude to live in the northeast and not speak a lick of it and get pissed off when we can't understand you. I don't walk into a restaurant in France and lash out in English. If you're in the southwest, enjoy your spanish, and yeah, make sure you're here legally, but if you're in the north, like Waterfest's own New Jersey, get over your thuggy "heritage" and don't mouth off to strangers in spanish if you don't want a poor reaction.


:thumbup:


----------



## theMenace (Jul 21, 2010)

as a black male age 22 that is pretty sad to read and is the exact reason why society still looks down on many of us. smh:thumbdown:


----------



## theMenace (Jul 21, 2010)

FuN:TuRBO said:


> sounds like my recent run in with a suburban white guy who was a supposed Rastafarian near the college campus..
> 
> someone always has something to prove till they get rear naked choked in a restaurant..


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

theMenace said:


> as a black male age 22 that is pretty sad to read and is the exact reason why society still looks down on many of us. smh:thumbdown:


Racism is... 

White against Black
Black against White
Spanish against Black
Spanish against White
White against Spanish & so on... 

It's _2 different races _ going against one another.

There is no "reverse racism". It's all the same.

Unfortunately racism will be here as long the earth spins. It's a sad fact, but to an extent, it's a reality.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

6603 said:


> Back on topic,
> 
> Sorry OP about your bad day. One day we will all have cultural tolerance and have a peaceful day WaterFest.
> 
> BTW is there a Waterfest picture thread from pictures taken by forum members?


Go away...




It really sucks when people go into a event looking to get in a fight or start something. Like really? Just immaturity at its finest. I know this attitude. I saw it the most in HIGH SCHOOL! Lol 

Honestly though people need to grow up and on the same level you could have handle the situation a little better imo. Just ignore the man and walk away :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Sorry, guys, but this thread has ceased to be about the show.

-Tim


----------

